
The automatic diaper-changing machine is now in development - sohkamyung
https://www.improbable.com/2020/05/08/the-automatic-diaper-changing-machine-is-now-in-development/
======
zaroth
If there was one task I would say that robots are uniquely unsuited to
perform, it would be this.

